#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] BOSS~~生日快樂

## 楓狼

老闆~~生日快樂^^~

雖然只有口頭上的祝福~~但是你已經長大了XDD

生日快樂~~希望老闆好好工作XDD

給老闆...老闆Q口Q!!就算我沒送你禮物你也不必發病毒給我阿!!(詳情情看昨晚的MSN風暴    開玩笑的~~老闆別介意阿

----------


## BGs

混亂與渾沌，無法開口的
嗚耶著

那是躁動的聲音，持續震盪鑽石星塵的力量
一返[spacer]卻是如此微不足道

尋找[spacer]尋找
還要多久，才會開始懷疑是否真的失落了呢？

太陽週期的計算，年，生日
調律點回歸
最初的祝福

巴茲，生日快樂

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

巴茲大~生日快樂啊˙3˙/
也謝謝你告訴我怎解毒XD(謎:毒死你(射箭ING

----------


## 狼嚎

生日快樂嘎XD/

----------


## 夜月之狼

巴茲生日快樂~XDDDD

昨天的事不用放在心上啦~(拍拍)

----------


## BOSS

零晨的事還真是一個大禮物呀XDD

謝謝大家的祝福摟~^^

----------


## M.S.Keith

弟媳生日快樂阿ˊ3ˊ//

----------


## 白袍狐仙

嗯...生日快樂。

那個生日的問題...重點不在於花言巧語...
而在於情意~

反正貧道也不知道怎麼表達，寫祝賀文時頭腦都會突然卡住...
這也是沒啥在祝賀別人的原因...

只有一句「生日快樂」能看嗎!?

那兩句好了。

生日快樂!!生日快樂!!

----------

